# Tumbling



## ReptileGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

So I have been doing parkour for a little while and went to a place called jumpstreet and put together this video. Sorry about the music if you don't like it... 

The video


----------



## Dubya (Nov 28, 2012)

ReptileGuy said:


> So I have been doing parkour for a little while and went to a place called jumpstreet and put together this video. Sorry about the music if you don't like it...
> 
> The video



Who is Parkour and why are you posting about doing him?


----------



## ReptileGuy (Nov 29, 2012)

Dubya said:


> ReptileGuy said:
> 
> 
> > So I have been doing parkour for a little while and went to a place called jumpstreet and put together this video. Sorry about the music if you don't like it...
> ...



Parkour is the art of street stunts LOL


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parkour


----------



## Dubya (Nov 29, 2012)

Lol! See you on AFV!


----------



## ReptileGuy (Nov 30, 2012)

sounds good


----------

